# Ring the Bells



## daisy1234 (Jun 17, 2018)

He will catch on. I use a potty bell. Put his paw up to it to tap it. Keep doing it and he will catch on. 11 Weeks, so fun!


----------



## Hilabeans (Feb 27, 2018)

Zak George's youtube page has a few free videos on training to use potty bells. Good luck, I'm sure he'll pick it up soon, he's still getting a hang of the potty thing.

HR


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Don't give up - keep ringing them every time you go out. It will come - he's a baby and you are no where near being finished with potty training. It's a journey.


----------



## Brodys Rockies (Jan 8, 2019)

Hmmm. I must admit, all dogs are different, so it seems. So, with our first Golden, River, we used the bell to potty train, and within two weeks, River was ringing the bell and fully house trained as a puppy. River had such a desire to please. He was a synch to house train. He never went in the house or in his crate when we used a crate for him until he earned total freedom of the house. 

Then when Brody came home with us in late February 2019, at 8 weeks old, we had a new experience with house training. LOL! Being totally honest, we tried and tried to get Brody to the ring the same ole bell we used and kept when teaching River. Brody just didn't seem to ever make the connection to needing to go outside and ringing the bell. Brody was also more challenging to house train, but now, he is 5.5 months old and stands at the door and whimpers to go outside to relieve himself. The good news is that he is fully house trained and never goes potty in the house or the crate we're still using when we leave him alone in the house for a few hours. 

I was a firm believer in the bell strategy, but Brody certainly taught us the same lessons we often hear on this site...all dogs are so very similar, but they can be very different, too. So, our bell was taken down, and Brody taught us to use his language for going outside, but his language and method worked. It just took considerably longer for him and us to catch on, but the outcome was the same, success!

In the end, I think whatever works is the method to use, but if and when we ever get another puppy, we would certainly use the bell as a starting point because it certainly can and does work with some dogs. :smile2:


----------



## allison07 (Oct 26, 2018)

Thanks all for your advice and encouragement!


----------

